# [SPN] Questions From Non-Sikhs To Sikhs



## Admin (Mar 9, 2010)

<!--	If you can't see this message properly, then you are unable to see HTML formatted emails.  Please change your setting in the control panel to receive the community bulletin in Text format. http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions 	--><meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; ch{censored}t=ISO-8859-1" /><html><head><style type="text/css" id="vbulletin_css">/*** vBulletin 3.8.5 CSS* Style: 'SPN New'; Style ID: 22*/@import url(http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/"clientscript/vbulletin_css/style-b9851c18-00022.css");</style><link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="clientscript/vbulletin_important.css?v=384" /></head><body><table><br /><tr><br /><td><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net"><img width="295" height="188" border="0" src="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/webchat/misc/saint-soldier6.jpg"></a><br /><br />Recover Your Forgotten Password: <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/login.php?do=lostpw">Click Here</a><br /><br /><strong>$username Ji, Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru ji Ki Fateh!!</strong><br /><br />I am back with another edition of SPN Newsletter... This week we chosen an interesting topic by <strong>new SPN'er curious_seeker!</strong><br /><br /><strong>Synopsis</strong>:<br />It has occurred to me that there must be quite a few persons in this board, that might have the same problems that I am having understanding Sikhi terminology and words and just plain Punjabi terms.<br /><br />You see I, and probably many others here, do not know Punjabi. I, for example, did not know one word of Punjabi, well I knew Guru, a few weeks ago. So here is my dilemma. from what I can understand the religion is GREAT, the Doctrine is deep and soul touching in ways that I have never experienced, the practices seem just as beautiful and faith and commitment reinforcing. BUT as strive to fully grasp what the religion through its scripture and community is saying, I am always running into words that I do not understand in Punjabi and this is very confusing and in fact distracting.<br /><br />So I have decided to ask for help. Actually I am about ready to SHOUT an SOS AND MAYDAY For even the most simple meanings scape me too often . Therefore I seek people with incredible patience, to answer questions of Sikh terminology and the meaning of Punjabi expressions, to some one who is at the level of 3 or 4 year old, even though he actually is 62...<br /><br />[<a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/new-to-sikhism/29471-questions-from-non-sikhs-to-sikhs.html">Read Full Article...</a>]<br /><br />We solicit your views on this issue amongst many others, as we look forward to your gracious presence at SPN.<br /><br />Please Note: To share your views, you must log into the network's forum and post your views in the relevant topics.<br /> <br />Gurfateh,<br /><br /><br />Aman Singh<br />Sikh Philosophy Network<br />Celebrating Five Years of Learning and Sharing!<br /><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/">Sikh Philosophy Network</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/homepage.php?pageid=sendinvites">Invite Your Friends</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/daily-hukumnama-sikh.html">Daily Hukumnama</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/gurmat-vichaar-project/">Gurmat Vichaar Project</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/sikh-toolbar-sikh.html">Download Sikhism Toolbar</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/local_links.php">Gurbani MP3 Downloads</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/homepage.php?pageid=books-store">Book Store</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/showgroups.php">Meet Forum Leaders</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/homepage.php?pageid=sendinvites">Invite Your Friends</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosphy.net/sendmessage.php">Contact Us</a><br /><br /></td><br /></tr><br /></table><br /><table class="tborder" width="100%" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="1"><tr>	<td class="tcat" colspan="2"><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net"><font size="4" face="arial,helvetica"><B>Sikh Philosophy Network Newsletter</b></a></td></tr><tr>	<td class="alt1Active">Today's Date 09-03-2010.<br /><br />Activity since 25-02-2010 </td></tr></table><br /><table class="tborder" cellspacing="2" cellpadding="6" width="100%"><thead><tr>	<td class="thead"><b>Title:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Starter:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Start Date:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Replies:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Views:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Last Post:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Username:</b></td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads posted most recently --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=29481">The Birth of Khalsa</a><br />The Birth of the Khalsa /  /  / "The Khalsa is my own form;  / I manifest myself through the Khalsa. ...</td>	<td>Taranjeet singh</td>	<td>09-03-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>24</td>	<td>08:03 PM, 09-03-2010</td>	<td>Taranjeet singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=29480">Mysticism in the Sikh Faith</a><br />Mysticism and the mystic are understood in different ways depending on the religion, but in general ...</td>	<td>Aman Singh</td>	<td>09-03-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>24</td>	<td>07:59 PM, 09-03-2010</td>	<td>Aman Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=29479">SGPC election :SAD (Delhi) to contest SGPC poll</a><br />SAD (Delhi) to contest SGPC poll http://www.tribuneindia.com/2010/20100309/pb1.jpg / Sarna announces ...</td>	<td>harmanpreet singh</td>	<td>09-03-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>18</td>	<td>07:25 PM, 09-03-2010</td>	<td>harmanpreet singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=29478">MBBS in 11 yrs, but makes it to PPSC among top 5</a><br />Dear Gyani Jarnail Singhji & Kanwardeepji, / Regards, / Whether the doctors appointed by the Punjab ...</td>	<td>rajneesh madhok</td>	<td>09-03-2010</td>	<td>4</td>	<td>72</td>	<td>10:41 PM, 09-03-2010</td>	<td>rajneesh madhok</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=29477">Amar Daas brought the Lord under His control</a><br />The word ਵਸਿ is quite commenly used in gurbani and occurs about 145 times in Sri ...</td>	<td>Santokh Singh1989</td>	<td>09-03-2010</td>	<td>4</td>	<td>66</td>	<td>10:56 PM, 09-03-2010</td>	<td>gur_meet</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=29476">Inter-Faith conference drew religions together in Allen (Slideshow) (The Allen American)</a><br />In Allen on Saturday, followers of Christianity, Islam, Judaism, Sikhism and other faiths gathered ...</td>	<td>Sikh News Reporter</td>	<td>09-03-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>20</td>	<td>12:21 PM, 09-03-2010</td>	<td>Sikh News Reporter</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=29475">Ideas That Have Helped Mankind</a><br />Ideas That Have Helped Mankind               / by Bertrand Russell  /  /  / Before we can discuss ...</td>	<td>Aman Singh</td>	<td>09-03-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>40</td>	<td>05:16 AM, 09-03-2010</td>	<td>Aman Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=29474">Jassi Singh Lailpura - The First Pakistani Sikh Singer</a><br />Jassi Singh Lailpura - The First Pakistani Sikh Singer  /  / YouTube- Sohna Pakistan - Jassi ...</td>	<td>Aman Singh</td>	<td>09-03-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>42</td>	<td>04:00 AM, 09-03-2010</td>	<td>Aman Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=29473">Self Purification</a><br />Self Purification (http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/articles/self_purification.htm) /   / by Dr Gobind ...</td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td>	<td>09-03-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>61</td>	<td>02:47 AM, 09-03-2010</td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=29472">Have things changed?</a><br />Have things changed?- Hindustan Times ...</td>	<td>Kanwardeep Singh</td>	<td>08-03-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>62</td>	<td>01:42 PM, 08-03-2010</td>	<td>Kanwardeep Singh</td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads with the most replies --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=8828">Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh</a><br />1. Those mortals who consume marijuana, flesh and wine - no matter what pilgrimages, fasts and ...</td>	<td>Randip Singh</td>	<td>24-05-2006</td>	<td>630</td>	<td>41983</td>	<td>09:34 PM, 02-09-2009</td>	<td>Randip Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=8550">How Many Sikhs Have Married Out Of Caste/Race?</a><br />:happysinghear Randip Singh Ji. I have the greatest hatred for Deras,so called Sants, and ...</td>	<td>Randip Singh</td>	<td>12-04-2006</td>	<td>620</td>	<td>16835</td>	<td>08:49 PM, 02-03-2010</td>	<td>Randip Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16532">Creation in Islam</a><br />nalwa ji  /   / I agree with you islam is not a religion  according to me its a myth where they ...</td>	<td>azizrasul</td>	<td>03-08-2007</td>	<td>453</td>	<td>27405</td>	<td>11:56 PM, 28-02-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=27594">Creation in Islam</a><br /></td>	<td>azizrasul</td>	<td>03-08-2007</td>	<td>448</td>	<td>26081</td>	<td>01:10 PM, 16-09-2009</td>	<td>NALWA</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=19100">Nanak is The Guru, Nanak is The Lord Himself</a><br />Please use a civil tongue. (aad0002)</td>	<td>Sikh80</td>	<td>07-01-2008</td>	<td>440</td>	<td>32603</td>	<td>09:06 AM, 07-03-2009</td>	<td>onewithinall</td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads with the most views --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=16932">Useful mp3 Gurbani  Free Download Links</a><br />patiarianwale ji /  / That is really nice of you to say. SPN tries hard to live up to your interests ...</td>	<td>harpreetsingh</td>	<td>01-09-2007</td>	<td>10</td>	<td>58541</td>	<td>09:47 AM, 26-12-2009</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=2015">Sikhism And Tattoos</a><br />Sat Nam, Ji, not to worry about being off topic.  I, too, would rather do good works starting at ...</td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>19-02-2005</td>	<td>233</td>	<td>52127</td>	<td>03:42 PM, 02-07-2009</td>	<td>KulwantK</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=4981">Sikh Girls: A Confused Lot. Are Parents To Blame?</a><br />:welcome:..everyone .......There has been a great difference between old n new age sikhs...Old sikhs ...</td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>12-07-2005</td>	<td>345</td>	<td>39558</td>	<td>12:21 PM, 26-12-2009</td>	<td>FiveLovedOnes</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=26434">Gyani Sant Singh Ji Maskeen</a><br /></td>	<td>Neutral Singh</td>	<td>18-02-2005</td>	<td>56</td>	<td>35021</td>	<td>07:45 AM, 26-08-2009</td>	<td>AdsKhalsa</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=5653">Gurmat Sangeet - Sikh Musical Instruments</a><br />Could you please point out the errors and perhaps, provide us with sources? /  /  / Thanks. It would ...</td>	<td>rsingh</td>	<td>02-10-2005</td>	<td>5</td>	<td>34600</td>	<td>10:43 PM, 12-06-2009</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads with no replies yet --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=29481">The Birth of Khalsa</a><br />The Birth of the Khalsa /  /  / "The Khalsa is my own form;  / I manifest myself through the Khalsa. ...</td>	<td>Taranjeet singh</td>	<td>09-03-2010</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=29480">Mysticism in the Sikh Faith</a><br />Mysticism and the mystic are understood in different ways depending on the religion, but in general ...</td>	<td>Aman Singh</td>	<td>09-03-2010</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=29479">SGPC election :SAD (Delhi) to contest SGPC poll</a><br />SAD (Delhi) to contest SGPC poll http://www.tribuneindia.com/2010/20100309/pb1.jpg / Sarna announces ...</td>	<td>harmanpreet singh</td>	<td>09-03-2010</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=29476">Inter-Faith conference drew religions together in Allen (Slideshow) (The Allen American)</a><br />In Allen on Saturday, followers of Christianity, Islam, Judaism, Sikhism and other faiths gathered ...</td>	<td>Sikh News Reporter</td>	<td>09-03-2010</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=29475">Ideas That Have Helped Mankind</a><br />Ideas That Have Helped Mankind               / by Bertrand Russell  /  /  / Before we can discuss ...</td>	<td>Aman Singh</td>	<td>09-03-2010</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=29474">Jassi Singh Lailpura - The First Pakistani Sikh Singer</a><br />Jassi Singh Lailpura - The First Pakistani Sikh Singer  /  / YouTube- Sohna Pakistan - Jassi ...</td>	<td>Aman Singh</td>	<td>09-03-2010</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=29473">Self Purification</a><br />Self Purification (http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/articles/self_purification.htm) /   / by Dr Gobind ...</td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td>	<td>09-03-2010</td></tr></table><br /><table class="tborder" Border="0" cellspacing="2" cellpadding="6" width="100%"><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="2" Align="center"><b>New Polls:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td nowrap colspan="2" ><b>Poll: <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=29160">For Sikh females: Do you keep all your body hair</a></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">Yes, always have</td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="35" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">Yes, but haven't always</td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="30" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">No, but I used to</td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="5" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">No</td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="15" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td nowrap colspan="2" ><b>Poll: <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=28862">Banning the burqa is a positive step. Reply to as many as apply in your opinion.</a></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">The ban protects the dignity of Muslim women.</td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="10" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">The ban protects the security of Muslim women.</td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="10" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">Non-Muslims will no longer be intimidated by the burqa.</td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="20" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">Non-Muslims will no longer be alienated by the burqa.</td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="15" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">The burqa encourages extremism.</td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="10" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr><tr class="alt1" align="left">	<td nowrap align="right">Other: Please explain your view by posting in the thread. </td>	<td align="left" width="95%"><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-l.gif" alt="" width="3" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3.gif"  width="15" height="10" /><IMG SRC="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/images/polls/bar3-r.gif" width="3" height="10" /></td></tr></thead> </table><br /><table class="tborder" border="0" width="100%"><tr>	<td><font size="2" face="arial,helvetica"><b><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?c=1">Upcoming Events - SPN Calendar of Events</a>:</b></td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td><b>Single Day Events</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>13-03-2010:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt2">	<td><ul><li><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=462&c=1">Kirtan Diwaan at Guru Granth Sahib Academy on Saturday March 13th</a><br /></li></ul></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>14-03-2010:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt2">	<td><ul><li><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=460&c=1">GURGADDI Guru Har Rai ji</a><br /></li></ul></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>19-03-2010:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt2">	<td><ul><li><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=461&c=1">JYOTI JOT Guru Hargobind ji</a><br /></li></ul></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>24-04-2010:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt2">	<td><ul><li><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=463&c=1">SIKH PARADE New York City</a><br /></li></ul></td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td><b>Ranged Events</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>29-09-2009:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt2">	<td><ul><li><span class="smallfont">(09-28 --> 04-26)</span> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=400&c=1">Journey into the Heart of Sikh Dharma</a><br /></li></ul></td></tr><tr class="alt2">	<td><ul><li><span class="smallfont">(09-28 --> 04-17)</span> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=401&c=1">Telecourse - Journey into the Heart of Sikh Dharma</a><br /></li></ul></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>10-03-2010:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt2">	<td><ul><li><span class="smallfont">(03-10 --> 03-14)</span> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/calendar.php?do=getinfo&e=457&c=1">AKHAND PATH - Sikh New Year, Birmingham UK</a><br /></li></ul></td></tr></table><table border="0" class="tborder" width="100%"><tr class="tcat">	<td><font size="2"  face="arial,helvetica" color=""><b>Upcoming Birthdays:</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=8114">amarvir singh</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1224">London_Kaur</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1307">Melanie</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=11100">pritam.obi</a></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td> <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/member.php?u=1722">jass310</a></td></tr></table><br /><table border="0" class="tborder" width="100%"><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="2"><b>STATISTICS</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>We have had the following activity since 25-02-2010</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>112 New Members</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>134 New Threads</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>888 New Posts</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>0 New Polls</td></tr></table><br /><br /><hr><font size="2">To unsubscribe from the community updates, click this link <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions">Unsubscribe</a> and uncheck "Receive Community Bulletin Newsletters".Currently, community updates are sent weekly.<br /><br />Best regards, The Sikh Philosophy Network Administrators.<br /><br /><br /></body></html>


----------

